# Dog of the year



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 24, 2015)

Hey, I first saw this yesterday, but I think that you really should vote for Hero and Reef for dog of the year. They are talented sled dogs that have won the last two Iditarods, also the fastest two iditarods. 
Here is the link and please vote for them: http://cwtv.com/world-dog-awards/


----------

